
Welcome to my inbox recruiter. Would you like tea? - whitmo
http://gist.io/3747917
======
peterwwillis
I upvoted because I agree with the spirit and some of the points involved in
the letter. But if you think recruiters have the time to personalize every
e-mail they send for a 3-month PHP contract in BFE, you've been smoking too
much hashish.

Really good recruiters who are paid well and have a relationship developed
with the company they're recruiting for _might_ read your resume or something
about you personally. If they're really really good, when they call you they
don't use the form introduction of 'hello, i'm <abc> with <xyz>, i have a
position in <location> for a <time> <job title>, are you still in the job
market?' But those are few and far between.

------
tilgovi
Hahahaha. I've totally posted my response to a recruiter on FB before, because
I had to vent about it. He nails every important point, including that we
should have some sympathy because they are incentivized, at least in the short
term, to shotgun blast. OTOH, it sucks to complain at all about getting
recruited when so many are unemployed or underemployed.

